

Your startup’s top priorities. - ttunguz
http://tomasztunguz.com/2012/05/17/your-startups-top-3-priorities/

======
perlgeek
Is there an "after you built your product"?

I kinda thought that you only stop building your product when you go out of
business.

------
taude
Having been at this stage awhile, I've come to the same conclusions. Also
validated by almost every VC, Angel, etc. has said the same
thing...over...and...over...

(BTW, enjoyed the concise writing that was too the point, which gave me time
to even write a comment about it.)

------
TommyDANGerous
This is a great read, short and straight to the lesson. This has simplified my
priorities and it will help me group my to-dos and essential tasks.

------
mberning
Seems focused on ad-based or freemium business models. Would like to know his
thoughts on top 3 priorities for a company selling product directly.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
We're building a SaaS product without freemium and the three points apply
perfectly in our case.

I'm curious to know what you consider most important?

~~~
ttunguz
It really depends on the stage of the company. But generally I think
engagement is first, then distribution, then monetization.

~~~
yoseph
You don't really get a sense for engagement until your product is being used
on a large scale. That's the true test for engagement. That's why distribution
should come first.

------
brunohq
It seems an interesting exercise to do, and keeps you aware of your long term
achievements. Focused and aware. I'll definitely try that.

------
thedillio
I love the simplicity in this. Eloquent and seemingly effective. Cheers.

------
its_so_on
Interesting article! Of course, it does begin with: "Once you have built your
product and it’s in the market..."

What are your thoughts here on top three priorities BEFORE this stage?

 _(I would say,

1\. Don't give up equity, keep your credibility, don't be full of hot air. (If
a dozen people think you're kind of cofounding this with them and your
paperwork is a mess, you're dead on arrival!)

2\. Keep dedicated and always do SOMETHING that moves you closer to "Once you
have built your product and it’s in the market..." (I say this as a technical
single founder, obviously it goes double if you CAN'T do the technical side.)

3\. Reach out and network, even well ahead of product or need for money or in
the case of talent, for this particular talent. No one will look down on you
for saying, "You know I'm nowhere near the normal time to seek funding (or to
bring you on board, or whatever), but I thought I would mention that I'm
working on this..." Do welcome any feedback. The fact that you're putting
feelers out even while it's too early can't bite you (unless you're always
full of hot air, see #1), as if nothing else (I expect) you can refer back to
this contact instead of taking up contact totally 'cold', when the time does
come.

What do you guys think? Of course, these days #2 can be "Move your team to the
Bay Area. Get funded. Funded for what? We'll cross that road when we get
there, sheesh!"

Not that there's anything wrong with that...)_

~~~
ezl
Before you have built product (and after you have determined that you are
building something like the right product), your top 3 priorities are:

    
    
        1. Build product
        2. Build Product
        3. Build Product

~~~
pbreit
This is really the top priority: determine that you are building something
like the right product.

In many cases, you don't even need to build much/any product to figure this
out sufficiently.

